# Neuer Bike Shop im Hamburger Norden???



## Vierkantmutter (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker und auch Rennradfahrer,

nun wäre die Zeit für mich gekommen. Businessplan ist angefangen, Standort ist eingegrenzt und Geld und Motivation ist vorhanden.

Eure Meinung ist gefragt!
> zur Idee
> zum Standort Poppenbüttel
> zum Sortiment (Was wollt ihr?)
> Eigene Meinung!!!

Hier ein kurzer Ausschnitt:
Fahrräder, Ersatzteile, Reparaturen sowie ein zusätzliches Angebot an Touren und Urlaube, werden im T..... bei gemütlicher Atmosphäre, mit Cafe und zusätzlichen Medien angeboten.
Das T..... ist ein modernes und innovatives Fahrradfachgeschäft mit einem Rundumangebot. Es spricht vor allem sportlich und ambitionierte Mountainbiker und Rennradfahrer an. 

Schwerpunkt soll der individuelle Aufbau von hochwertigen Bikes sein. Aktive Internetpräsenz mit Webshop (der auch konkurrenzfähig mit großen Internetshops ist). Sowie Bike Treff (Kaffee, Musik, Video, Illustrierte usw.)

Wartet ihr auf so einen Laden?
Ich wünsche mir eine fördernde, aktive und ehrliche Diskussion 

Gruß Alexandro


----------



## Deleted 163458 (31. Juli 2010)

Vierkantmutter schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mountainbiker und auch Rennradfahrer,
> 
> nun wäre die Zeit für mich gekommen. Businessplan ist angefangen, Standort ist eingegrenzt und Geld und Motivation ist vorhanden.
> 
> ...




Hey,

klingt schonmal ganz nett.

Gute Schrauber sind in HH und Umgebung sehr rar. Ich fahre derzeit z.B. jedesmal 80 Km (hin+Rückweg) nach Ahrensbök, weil dort der einzige Laden ist, von dem ich bisher noch nicht enttäuscht wurde. 
Alles im östlichen Bereich von HH, sowie Bargteheide und Ahrensburg glänzt durch beinahe lächerlich inkompetente Radläden.

Zum Verkauf stehen dort meist nur Räder des günstigeren Sotiments, zu dann doch fürchterlichen Preisen. Im RR Sektor geht das noch. HH ist halt RR Hochburg. Aber alles was in den Bereich Cross oder gar MTB fällt, ist wirklich grausam. 1-2 besser ausgestatte Modelle, ansonsten nur die 500  Klasse. Da wird der Radkauf für ambitioniertere Biker wirklich schwierig.

Der Standort ist recht gut gewählt. Poppenbüttel grenzt an ländliche Regionen, in denen beide Sportarten durchführbar sind. UND Poppenbüttel zählt zu den finanzstärkeren Stadtteilen. In Billstedt brauchst Du dir keinen 2000  Renner ins Schaufenster hängen. Kann sich da eh keiner leisten. In Poppenbüttel macht das schon eher Sinn. Allerdings hast Du Konkurenz aus Duvenstedt. Der Laden hat´nen guten Ruf, wobei ich die Auswahl dort für mehr als ungenügend empfinde.

Zur Idee. Naja, ´nen Kaffee beim Beratungsgespräch bekomme ich überall. Wichtiger ist ein kompetentes Gespräch. Wirklich wichtig finde ich bei einem Shop folgende Dinge:

-Top Werkstatt. Ohne Schmuh, ohne Fehler und Nachbesserungen.
-Reichhaltiges Sortiment. Keine langen Lieferzeiten.
-Kompetente und individuelle Beratung. Als Kunde will ich nicht das teuerste, sondern das Produkt mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältniss von Dir kaufen. Kein XTR angequatsche, wenn für meinen Bedarf die SLX der bessere Kompromiss aus Gewicht/Preis/Haltbarkeit bedeutet.
-Gutes Klima und lockere und freundliche Atmhosphäre. Fühl ich mich gut und unter Leuten, in denen ich Gleichgesinnte vorfinde, dann kaufe ich auch. Sprich: Hinterm Thresen muss ein Typ stehen, dem man den Radsportler schon auf Entfernung ansieht. Nur das ist authentisch. Nur einem Biker glaube ich, was er empfiehlt.
-Guter Service, dessen Bemühungen sich von der Masse abheben. Wenn ich ein problem habe, dann will ich die Gewissheit haben, dass sich der Alexandro mit aller Kraft dahinter hängt. Kannst Du diesen Service bieten, werden es Dir die Kunden mit langjähriger Treue danken.

Gut finde ich die Idee mit dem Bike Treff. Trainingsrunden am dem T.... immer am Dienstag mit anschließendem Smalltalk und fachgesimpel beim Weizen im Verkaufsraum. So, oder in der Art, fänd ich persönlich ganz cool.

Versetze Dich in die Lage des Kunden. Klappere dann mal die Läden in HH ab. Stelle fest, was Dir negativ auffällt, was Dir als Kunde fehlt. Diese Punkte sind dann der Ansatzpunkt, um sich von der Masse abzuheben und ein erfolgreiches Geschäft auf die Beine zu stellen.

Sag bescheid, wenn der Laden eröffnet ist. Bin gespannt und neugierig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (16. August 2010)

Ich kenn auch im Umkreis nur den Laden in Ahrensbök mit der Hausmarke Moosberg welcher sehr gut ist.
Wie von Bagdad schon erwähnt sind sämtliche Bikeshops in und um Hamburg oder auch in Lübeck und Umgebung sonst nur inkompetenten Geldgeier,zumindest wenns um MTB's geht.
Also mit mir hättest auf jeden schonmal 'nen Kunden und ich bring dann sicher noch ein paar Kunden mit !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (11. September 2010)

was mir persönlich bei sämtlichen Bikeläden fehlt ist eine kleine Selbstschrauberecke. 
Du musst ja nicht gleich den Rohloff revolver da hin hängen, aber das man 
man mal eben schnell reinkommt und mal was richten kann.
Das bringt dir als besitzer ne menge Kundschaft.
Ausserdem bringt das Nähe zur Kundschaft und das ist das was dich von anderen Shops in HH abhebt
wenn dann noch die beratung und die preise stimmen kanns eigentlich nur klappen.
ne liste mit spots in der umgebung wäre auch ne möglichkeit, quasi als schwarzes brett.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (11. September 2010)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> was mir persönlich bei sämtlichen Bikeläden fehlt ist eine kleine Selbstschrauberecke.
> Du musst ja nicht gleich den Rohloff revolver da hin hängen, aber das man
> man mal eben schnell reinkommt und mal was richten kann.
> Das bringt dir als besitzer ne menge Kundschaft.


Super Idee. Er kauft das Werkzeug und Equipment gleich in doppelter Ausführung. Er hat´s ja!!
Damit dann jeder Depp, der zu geizig für den Mechnikerlohn ist und sich kein eigenes Werkzeug kaufen will, ihm seine Teile vergnaddelt oder in der Trikottasche verschwinden lässt? 
Ja, das bringt sicher reichlich Leute in den Laden. Nur leben kann er nicht davon. Er zahlt Werkzeuge, Strom, Heizung und Ladenmiete und Du belagerst eine Stunde seine Werkstatt und tust ´nen Fünfer in die Kaffeekasse???



Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> wenn dann noch die beratung und die preise stimmen kanns eigentlich nur klappen.


Achso, soll er Dir beim Selberschrauben auch noch Tips und Anleitungen geben? Und kosten solls dann auch nur´n Appel und´n Ei?


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (11. September 2010)

IST RICHTIG. er stellt alles in doppelter ausführung dort hin und jeder nutzt es.
ich gehe davon aus das alex weiss was ein revolver ist!!!! du wohl nicht!!

das werkzeug sollte auch nur das teuerste sein un natürlich auch beim schrauben sollte beistand geleistet werden!!!!!!!!

man man!!!!!

eingeschränltes werkzeugsortiment!
Keine spezialwerkzeuge!!


----------



## ohneworte (11. September 2010)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> IST RICHTIG. er stellt alles in doppelter ausführung dort hin und jeder nutzt es.
> ich gehe davon aus das alex weiss was ein revolver ist!!!! du wohl nicht!!
> 
> das werkzeug sollte auch nur das teuerste sein un natürlich auch beim schrauben sollte beistand geleistet werden!!!!!!!!
> ...



Sorry, das wird auf Dauer nicht funktionieren!


----------



## Deleted 163458 (11. September 2010)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> IST RICHTIG. er stellt alles in doppelter ausführung dort hin und jeder nutzt es.


Dann kann er den Laden binnen kurzer Zeit nicht mehr finanzieren.
Denn er lebt von diesem ``kurz was richten´´.
Ich kann den Wunsch nachvollziehen, er ist nur viel zu engstirnig und egozentrisch gedacht. Objektivität ist hier das Schlüsselwort.



Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus das alex weiss was ein revolver ist!!!! du wohl nicht!!


 Auch ich kenne logischerweise diesen sündteuren Kettennieter. Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage, was das zum Thema beiträgt. Versuchst Du bereits im zweiten Post Deine Argumentationslosigkeit mit persönlichen Angriffen zu überspielen?





Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> eingeschränltes werkzeugsortiment!
> Keine spezialwerkzeuge!!


Es ist völlig egal, ob er nur einen Satz Schraubenschlüssel bereitlegt oder die komplette Werkstatt bereitstellt. Er verdient ebenso am Planfräsen von Steuerrohren, wie am Schlauchwechsel.
ERST DENKEN, DANN TIPPEN!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (12. September 2010)

Damit dann jeder Depp, der zu geizig für den Mechnikerlohn ist und sich kein eigenes Werkzeug kaufen will, ihm seine Teile vergnaddelt oder in der Trikottasche verschwinden lässt? 



du bist doch sicherlich der erste bei dem das leihwerkzeug in der eigenen werkzeugkiste landet!!


----------



## DiabloPB (12. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Der Standort ist recht gut gewählt. Poppenbüttel grenzt an ländliche  Regionen, in denen beide Sportarten durchführbar sind. UND Poppenbüttel  zählt zu den finanzstärkeren Stadtteilen. In Billstedt brauchst Du dir  keinen 2000  Renner ins Schaufenster hängen. Kann sich da eh keiner  leisten.



Witzig.... Woher willst du wissen was Leute in Billstedt verdienen nur weil sie da wohnen... Zumal da Einfamilienhäuser stehen... Du hast echt Ahnung


----------



## kingfrett (12. September 2010)

Vierkantmutter schrieb:


> > zur Idee
> > zum Standort Poppenbüttel
> > zum Sortiment (Was wollt ihr?)
> > Eigene Meinung!!!
> ...



Prima, für mich 15min mit dem Auto und 35 mit dem Rad. Die Gegend dürfte auch von der etwas solventeren Clientel her für Dich lohnender sein, als z.B. Barmbek, oder wie schon gesagt Billstedt.

Was mir persönlich fehlt, ist ein Laden, der Standardkram am Lager hat und den ganzen (meinetwegen auch exotischen) Rest zeitnah liefern kann. Wobei mir persönlich das besorgen-können wesentlich wichtiger ist, als ein gigantischer Lagerbestand.

Aktuell suche ich z.B. die kleinen Kunststoffteile, die Bremsleitungen in den Halterungen im Rahmen fixieren.

Teile-Preise sind mir, so sie sich nicht unbedingt auf dem Apotheken-Niveau derer von Hacht bewegen, mindestens zweitrangig, schliesslich kosten auch Beratung und Service Geld.

Hilfestellung/Service bei Dingen die ich, wg. fehlendem Spezialwerkzeug nicht selber machen kann, oder will, wäre auch nicht schlecht. So möchte ich z.B. nicht selbst an den Schwingenlagern meines Cube-XMS herumdoktoren müssen.


Ich drücke auf jeden Fall ganz feste die Daumen und hoffe, daß Du die offizielle Eröffnung hier entsprechend kundtust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (12. September 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Witzig.... Woher willst du wissen was Leute in Billstedt verdienen nur weil sie da wohnen... Zumal da Einfamilienhäuser stehen... Du hast echt Ahnung



Nix für ungut, aber hast Du Dir mal die durchschnittlichen Einkommen von Billstedt vs Poppenbüttel/Walddörfer vor Augen geführt? Oder die Einfamilienhäuser in P. mit denen in B.,  oder das AEZ mit dem BillstedtCenter verglichen?

Dazwischen liegen Welten!


----------



## Deleted 163458 (12. September 2010)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> du bist doch sicherlich der erste bei dem das leihwerkzeug in der eigenen werkzeugkiste landet!!


Hey Newbie!
Mit solchen Unterstellungen wäre ich etwas zurückhaltender.
Solltest Du mich nocheinmal weltöffentlich als einen Dieb bezichtigen, sehen wir beide uns vorm Richter!


----------



## cris-py (12. September 2010)

Gibt's in Bagdad eigentlich noch 'nen Scharfrichter ??

Der hackt einem bestimmt schon einen bis 3 Finger ab für's Werkzeug klauen !!!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (12. September 2010)

ich wusste gar nicht das dem leuten in bagdat Mammutbäme in den ärschen wachsen???


----------



## kiko (12. September 2010)

ih wünsche dem shoperöffner den grössten erfolg und viele, viele kunden aus seinem umfeld.
vorzugsweise keine aus diesem forum.

bis denne,
s.
(involviert)


----------



## Deleted 163458 (12. September 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Witzig.... Woher willst du wissen was Leute in Billstedt verdienen nur weil sie da wohnen... Zumal da Einfamilienhäuser stehen... Du hast echt Ahnung



Stimmt. Neben Rhotenburgsort, Steilshoop, Allermöhe, Jenfeld und Mümmelmannsberg, um nur einige Problemstadtteile zu nennen (für mich ist fast ganz HH inzwischen ein Problemstadtteil) zählt Billstedt sicherlich zu den beliebtesten Wohngebieten der Reichen in Hamburg! 

Ich hab keine Ahnung?
DU hast keine Ahnung UND kannst offenbar nicht mal googeln!
Link Billstedt
Link Billstedt
Obwohl man bei einem Hamburger eigentlich davon ausgehen sollte, dass er die verrufenen Stadtteile kennt.
Vermutlich selber Billstedter??? Würde Deinen Ton hier im Forum zwar nicht rechtfertigen, zumindest aber erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (12. September 2010)

Bevor sich hier noch jemand lächerlich macht und in einem Forum wo wie in jedem Forum zu 80% nur geredet wird um gesprochen zu haben mit Richtern droht.

Zurück zum Thema !

Neuer Bikeshop in HH - immernoch gute Idee und die Selber-bastel-Ecke bzw. kurz mal "Kunden" selbst was schrauben lassen - auch gute Idee.
Dass funktioniert auch in anderen Läden schon,sogar in unserem SpiesserKaff kannst du in jedem Fahrradladen mal eben selbst schrauben,Reifen flicken,whatever,Kleinigkeiten basteln--paar Dollar in die Kaffeekasse selbstverständlich.
Selbiges kenne ich auch aus Lübeck und in Berlin gibt's dass auch !


----------



## cris-py (12. September 2010)

Und von wegen--alle kommen nur noch zum selber schrauben und die Werkstatt verdient nix mehr....pffffft
Die Werkstatt verdient genug an den "Anti-Schraubern" die 2 linke Hände haben oder eben diese nicht schmutzig machen will.
Die semiprofessionelle "Fahrrad nach vorn beweg,ich schraub alles selber" Gattung ist nur hier im Forum groß , in der Öffentlichkeit eine absolute Minderheit !!


----------



## Deleted 163458 (12. September 2010)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass den Leuten in Bagdat Mammutbäme in den Ärschen wachsen.



Oh, wieder ein qualitativ hochwertiger Beitrag dieses Users. Ich merke schon, wir bewegen uns hier auf einem enorm hohen geistigen Niveau.
Schonmal überlegt nach Billstedt zu ziehen? Würdest dich sicher sehr wohl fühlen. Vom Intellekt her würdest Du da gut ankommen. Nur mit Deiner großen Klappe könntest Du dort ernsthafte Probleme bekommen.

P.S.:
Armes Deutschland!!! 7 Fehler in nur einem Satz.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (12. September 2010)

cris-py schrieb:


> Und von wegen--alle kommen nur noch zum selber schrauben und die Werkstatt verdient nix mehr....pffffft
> Die Werkstatt verdient genug an den "Anti-Schraubern" die 2 linke Hände haben oder eben diese nicht schmutzig machen wollen.
> Die semiprofessionelle "Fahrrad nach vorn beweg,ich schraub alles selber" Gattung ist nur hier im Forum groß , in der Öffentlichkeit eine absolute Minderheit !!


Du sollest unbedingt einen Laden eröffnen! Wird sicher´ne Goldgrube!


----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Oh, wieder ein qualitativ hochwertiger Beitrag dieses Users. Ich merke schon, wir bewegen uns hier auf einem enorm hohen geistigen Niveau.
> Schonmal überlegt nach Billstedt zu ziehen? Würdest dich sicher sehr wohl fühlen. Vom Intellekt her würdest Du da gut ankommen. Nur mit Deiner großen Klappe könntest Du dort ernsthafte Probleme bekommen.
> 
> P.S.:
> Armes Deutschland!!! 7 Fehler in nur einem Satz.



Könntet Ihr Eure Streitigkeiten eventuell per PN austragen? In diesen Thread gehört das definitiv nicht hinein.


----------



## DiabloPB (12. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Stimmt. Neben Rhotenburgsort, Steilshoop, AllermÃ¶he, Jenfeld und MÃ¼mmelmannsberg, um nur einige Problemstadtteile zu nennen (fÃ¼r mich ist fast ganz HH inzwischen ein Problemstadtteil) zÃ¤hlt Billstedt sicherlich zu den beliebtesten Wohngebieten der Reichen in Hamburg!
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung?
> DU hast keine Ahnung UND kannst offenbar nicht mal googeln!
> ...



Wo ich wohne steht nicht zur Debatte, ich weiÃ nur das es in den Stadtteilen auch Menschen gibt, die sich auch 2000â¬ Bikes leisten kÃ¶nnen. Wilhelmsburg hat z.b. auch sehr schÃ¶ne Ecken! Genau wie Billstedt....


----------



## Deleted 163458 (12. September 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> ... ich weiÃ nur das es in den Stadtteilen auch Menschen gibt, die sich auch 2000â¬ Bikes leisten kÃ¶nnen.


Fragt sich nur wie viele und ob die paar nicht eventuell dann nach PoppenbÃ¼ttel fahren wÃ¼rden.



DiabloPB schrieb:


> Wilhelmsburg hat z.b. auch sehr schÃ¶ne Ecken! Genau wie Billstedt....


Geht nicht um schÃ¶ne Ecken. Der Mann ist nicht Radfahrer, sondern RadhÃ¤ndler. Der will und muss verkaufen. Das gelingt ihm deutlich besser, wenn er seinen Laden in einem Stadtteil erÃ¶ffnet, in dem nicht der GroÃteil der BevÃ¶lkerung an der Armutsgrenze lebt.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (12. September 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr Eure Streitigkeiten eventuell per PN austragen? In diesen Thread gehört das definitiv nicht hinein.


Entweder hast Du das falsche Zitat rausgesucht, oder aber nicht alle Beiträge gelesen!


----------



## DiabloPB (12. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie viele und ob die paar nicht eventuell dann nach Poppenbüttel fahren würden.



Bestimmt, ich würds auch tun 



Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Geht nicht um schöne Ecken. Der Mann ist nicht Radfahrer, sondern Radhändler. Der will und muss verkaufen. Das gelingt ihm deutlich besser, wenn er seinen Laden in einem Stadtteil eröffnet, in dem nicht der Großteil der Bevölkerung an der Armutsgrenze lebt.



Nun gut, ja ist Einleuchtend. 

Aber wer WILL, kommt meiner Meinung nach auch aus der Armutsgrenze herraus. Aber naja das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Übrigends ist in Billstedt seid Jahrzenten ein Fahrradgeschäft und das lebt immer noch, aber frag mich nicht wie der das macht. Und der hat da was ich mal so gesehen habe auch seine 1000 Bikes.


----------



## kiko (12. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie viele und ob die paar nicht eventuell dann nach Poppenbüttel fahren würden.
> 
> 
> Geht nicht um schöne Ecken. Der Mann ist nicht Radfahrer, sondern Radhändler. Der will und muss verkaufen. Das gelingt ihm deutlich besser, wenn er seinen Laden in einem Stadtteil eröffnet, in dem nicht der Großteil der Bevölkerung an der Armutsgrenze lebt.



soweit richtig. aber ein einkommesnschwacher stadtteil muss kein nachteil sein. unser geschäft liegt in der innenstadt. bei derzeitigen wetter fangen die schönwetter büromenschen wieder an, mit dem auto zur arbeit zu fahren. bei einem kollegen in einem einkommesschwachen teil der stadt brennt der laden noch immer. viele haben dort einfach keine kohle fürs auto.
der schop eröffner muss sich eh darauf gefasst machen, das 9 von 10 rädern von alltagsfahren, pendlern oder sonstigen leuten sind, die auf ihr rad angewiesen sind.
also meist irgendwelch hollandradähnlichen schrottlauben, möglichst kostengünstig am laufen halten.
die sparsamkeit ist ortsteilunabhängig. der filter im onlineshop des grosshändlers steht immer bei"billigste teile zuerst anzeigen".
mtbler sind grundsätzlich nicht das klientel, von dem ein laden im norden existieren kann.

er sollte sich also sehr gut überlegen, wen er gerne im laden hätte.
solche zum quatschen und selberschrauber oder die, mit denen er geld verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Entweder hast Du das falsche Zitat rausgesucht, oder aber nicht alle Beiträge gelesen!



Sorry, das galt für alle Beteiligten. War nur zu faul diese miteinander zu verlinken.


----------



## crasher-mike (13. September 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> er sollte sich also sehr gut überlegen, wen er gerne im laden hätte.
> solche zum quatschen und selberschrauber oder die, mit denen er geld verdient



passend einmal dazu im tour forum gelesen :



> Ich würde mich als örtlicher Händler auf Trekking- und Tourenräder beschränken. Vielleicht noch ein paar MTBs bis max. zum mittlerem Preissegment.
> 
> Die Kundschaft über 50 Jahre will was für die Gesundheit tun und hat viel Kohle, die Frau bekommt auch ein neues Rad, die Packtaschen werden gleich mitgekauft, der gute teure Thule-Träger auch, der Bremsbelagswechsel wird bei mir in Auftrag gegeben, "mal die Schaltung einstellen und Kette ölen" auch. Diese Leute werden nie im I-Net bestellen, kennen die Preise dort nicht, werden nett und zuvorkommend bedient, sind die hohen Servicepreise von ihrem Benz oder BMW gewohnt und zahlen ohne rumzunöllen 50,-- für einen Kettenwechsel, das neue Rad für den Enkel wird auch bei mir gekauft, man erzählt beim Radausflug am nächsten Sonntag wie nett ich bin und dass man nur noch dort kauft, ...
> 
> Mit uns Spezialisten und INet-Käufern würde ICH mich nicht rumschlagen


----------



## Deleted 163458 (13. September 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> soweit richtig. aber ein einkommesnschwacher stadtteil muss kein nachteil sein. unser geschäft liegt in der innenstadt. bei derzeitigen wetter fangen die schönwetter büromenschen wieder an, mit dem auto zur arbeit zu fahren. bei einem kollegen in einem einkommesschwachen teil der stadt brennt der laden noch immer. viele haben dort einfach keine kohle fürs auto.


 Für´s Rad aber auch nur begrenzt. 



kiko schrieb:


> der schop eröffner muss sich eh darauf gefasst machen, das 9 von 10 rädern von alltagsfahren, pendlern oder sonstigen leuten sind, die auf ihr rad angewiesen sind.
> also meist irgendwelch hollandradähnlichen schrottlauben, möglichst kostengünstig am laufen halten.


Genau das halte ich eben für stadtteilabhänig. 


kiko schrieb:


> der filter im onlineshop des grosshändlers steht immer bei"billigste teile zuerst anzeigen".


 Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass der Händler den Preis so weitergibt/weitergeben muss. Bei zahlungskräftigem Klientel ist die Gewinnspanne dann eben höher.


kiko schrieb:


> mtbler sind grundsätzlich nicht das klientel, von dem ein laden im norden existieren kann.


Absolut richtig! HH ist aber z.B. RR Hochburg. Auch Trekking und Tourenbikes werden gut verkauft.


kiko schrieb:


> er sollte sich also sehr gut überlegen, wen er gerne im laden hätte.
> solche zum quatschen und selberschrauber oder die, mit denen er geld verdient


Eben. Selbstschrauberecke fällt daher aus. Finanzschwache Kunden ebenso. 






crasher-mike schrieb:


> passend einmal dazu im tour forum gelesen :


Ausgezeichneter Beitrag.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2010)

Es ist egal wo der Laden ist. Ich fahre auch 50km zu einem guten Laden.


----------



## DiabloPB (16. September 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Es ist egal wo der Laden ist. Ich fahre auch 50km zu einem guten Laden.




müsste sich nur noch herraus stellen ob er wirklich gut ist


----------



## schläferchriz (18. September 2010)

@bagdad-biker
Ich finde es nicht ganz fair über die Läden im Hamburger Osten so herzuziehen. es gibt da mindestens einen der richtig Ahnung hat. Jedoch ist es für diese Leute schwer jemanden etwas zu erklären oder zu beraten, der glaubt das geballte Fachwissen gesammelt zu haben. Seine Wissen über die Gewichts- und Federwegsangaben ist super. Sie wollen dann meist noch eine super Beratung mit Probefahrt um das Rad oder die Teile fü 3 Euro weniger im Internet zu bestellen. 


Ich Wünsche dem Herren im Hamburger Norden aber viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Laden! Nen kleiner Tip: Stell nicht nur die teuersten Räder rein. Das schreckt die meisten Kunden ab. Du verkaufst zwar 3 Stück davon im Jahr aber Leben kannst du davon nicht.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (18. September 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> @bagdad-biker
> Ich finde es nicht ganz fair über die Läden im Hamburger Osten so herzuziehen.


Ich weiß nicht, wie Du zu dieser Aussage kommst. Offenbar hast Du nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, oder das Thema nicht verstanden!
Ich schrieb lediglich, dass in HH gute Händler rar sind.
Es ging dem TE um die Standortwahl. Dazu äußerste ich, dass Poppenbüttel die bessere Wahl wäre als beispielsweise Billstedt!



schläferchriz schrieb:


> es gibt da mindestens einen der richtig Ahnung hat. Seine Wissen über die Gewichts- und Federwegsangaben ist super.


 Das ist nun aber wirklich nicht sonderlich begeisternd! Das sind Herstellerangaben. Die braucht man sich nur zu merken! Mehr hat der nicht drauf?


Aber vermutlich ging es Dir jetzt lediglich darum ein wenig Werbung zu machen. Bist Du Inhaber oder Kunde von Pagels?


----------



## schläferchriz (18. September 2010)

also ich arbeite nicht da. mir ging es auch um die kunden, die immer alles besser wissen, weil sie sich alles im netz anlesen und meist den praktischen bezug nicht haben. es war auch nicht böse gemeint. aber in deinem ersten beitrag sagtest du dass die händler im osten hamburgs nicht das ware sind. das wollt ich so einfach nicht unterstreichen. und werbung machen wollt ich auch nicht. ich wollt nur darauf hinweisen, dass es sehr schwer ist, nur mit teuren rädern sein leben zu unterhalten, da diese kunden meist ihre sachen aus dem netz beziehen. ich wollte damit niemanden aangreifen. 
schönes wochenende allen!


----------



## Deleted 163458 (18. September 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> mir ging es auch um die kunden, die immer alles besser wissen...


Oftmals ist es leider tatsächlich so, dass der Kunde ganz klar mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat, als der Händler selbst. Leider!
Will jetzt nicht auf oberschlau machen, aber wenn ein Bargteheider Radhändler eine Schaltzughülle nicht von einer Bremszughülle unterscheiden kann, ein Ahrensburger Kollege unter einer Dämpferwartung eine äußerliche Sichtkontrolle und das Ablassen des Luftdrucks versteht und zudem ein LR nicht zentrieren kann. Wenn eine Reihe Hamburger Radläden auf die Frage nach Schläuchen mit italienischem Ventil (RV) antworten, dass sie nur Schwalbe führen, ein weiterer mir als Ersatz für ein XT Schaltwerk ein Tourney empfiehlt, ein Ohlstedter mir ein nicht zu den anderen und zur Kette kompatibles Kettenblatt verkaufen will ( um nur einige negative Erfahrungen zu nennen), dann bestätigt mich das in meiner Aussage, dass in meinem Einzugsgebiet östliches HH und Randgebiete, gute Händler rar sind.

Auf die Geschichte mit den Federwegen und den Gewichten bitte ich nochmal eingehender Bezug zu nehmen. War das dein Ernst, dass ein solches ``Fachwissen´´ die Kompetenz eines Ladens wiederspiegelt, oder war das ironisch gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schläferchriz (19. September 2010)

Das klingt natürlich sehr unangenehm. Zu solchen Läden würd ich natürlich auch nicht mehr gehen.
Mit den Gewichten meinte ich, dass die Kunden mit Angaben aus dem Netz kommen und sagen, dass Rad muss nun 11 Kilo wiegen und nur 1100 Euro kosten. Dabei vergessen sie aber, dass meist die Gewichtsangaben total daneben sind und diese Internetpreise für einen Händler einfach nicht machbar sind. Das tragische daran ist, dass der Einzelhandel durch diese Internetsachen einfach kaputt geht. 
Schönen Sonntag noch, solange die Sonne noch scheint!


----------



## kiko (19. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Oftmals ist es leider tatsächlich so, dass der Kunde ganz klar mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat, als der Händler selbst. Leider!



das netz ist schon eine unglaubliche informationsquelle.
gegen die onlinezeiten, die hier ab und an zu sehen sind, kann ein händler nicht gegenan. tagsüber hat er zu tun und abends muss auch mal feierabend sein. informationen, die von vertretern herangetragen werden reichen bei weitem nicht aus.

...vor ein paar tagen waren zwei leutz im laden und wollten sich über lieferdaten und technik des pinion-getriebes informieren.
wäre ich nicht hier im forum aktiv, hätte ich genau null antwort parat.
erst hier habe ich davon im vorfeld erfahren und konnte weiter recherchieren.

mehr ahnung als der kunde sollte der händler im normalen tagesgeschäft allerdings haben.
in den meisten fällen trifft das auch zu.
durch ein paar gezielte fragen bekommt man aber sehr schnell heraus, ob da nur ein "oberschlauer" vor einem steht.
danach kann dann die beratung beginnen.
mir persönlich ist es auch lieber, wenn mein gegenüber ahnung von der materie hat. dann lässt sich vorzüglich über machbarkeit und evtl,e allternativen diskutieren, um dann die beste lösung zu finden.


ps: wir haben waagen und wiegen selbst. (um bei diesem wichtigen thema zu bleiben)


----------



## Deleted 163458 (19. September 2010)

Es ist schon richtig, dass das www es dem Einzelhändler im Bezug auf seine Existenz recht schwer macht. Die Preise im Netz, das dürfte jedem klar sein, kann ein Händler nicht mitgehen. Und auch das einige Kunden nur zum Infos ziehen kommen und dann doch im Netz kaufen, wird sich weder verhindern noch eindämmen lassen. Das Problem zieht sich aber durch alle Branchen.
Es muss den Händlern auch klar sein, dass sie sich gegen diesen ``Technikvorsprung´´ nicht werden wehren können. Oftmals weigern sich die Händler weiterhin Teile zu verbauen, die nicht aus ihrem Laden stammen. Das kann natürlich einerseits nachvollzogen werden, da man natürlich auch an den Parts etwas verdienen will, andererseits sollte meiner Meinung nach ein Umdenken stattfinden. Das Aufgabenspektrum eines Ladens befindet sich im Wandel. Verkäufe werden rarer. Im Vordergrund muss nun die Dienstleistung stehen. Wenn ich dem Kunden die Federgabel nicht verkaufen kann, dann verdiene ich eben an der Wartung. Fährt er ein Rad aus dem Versand, sollte ich mir dennoch nicht zu fein sein eine Reparatur durchzuführen.

Das der Markt so hart umkämpft ist wie noch nie, ist unumstritten. Aber gerade dann sollte man durch einen exelenten Service die Kunden in den Laden locken und binden. Und wenn ich einen Kunden habe, der eben nicht ``nur´´ ein 900  Rad fährt und der sich eben in der Materie ,bedingt durch das sportlich ambitionierte Durchführen des Bikens, recht gut auskennt, sollte man genug Fachkompetenz aufweisen, auch ihn bedienen zu können.


----------



## kiko (19. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Es ist schon richtig, dass das www es dem EinzelhÃ¤ndler im Bezug auf seine Existenz recht schwer macht. Die Preise im Netz, das dÃ¼rfte jedem klar sein, kann ein HÃ¤ndler nicht mitgehen. Und auch das einige Kunden nur zum Infos ziehen kommen und dann doch im Netz kaufen, wird sich weder verhindern noch eindÃ¤mmen lassen. Das Problem zieht sich aber durch alle Branchen.
> Es muss den HÃ¤ndlern auch klar sein, dass sie sich gegen diesen ``TechnikvorsprungÂ´Â´ nicht werden wehren kÃ¶nnen. Oftmals weigern sich die HÃ¤ndler weiterhin Teile zu verbauen, die nicht aus ihrem Laden stammen. Das kann natÃ¼rlich einerseits nachvollzogen werden, da man natÃ¼rlich auch an den Parts etwas verdienen will, andererseits sollte meiner Meinung nach ein Umdenken stattfinden. Das Aufgabenspektrum eines Ladens befindet sich im Wandel. VerkÃ¤ufe werden rarer. Im Vordergrund muss nun die Dienstleistung stehen. Wenn ich dem Kunden die Federgabel nicht verkaufen kann, dann verdiene ich eben an der Wartung. FÃ¤hrt er ein Rad aus dem Versand, sollte ich mir dennoch nicht zu fein sein eine Reparatur durchzufÃ¼hren.
> 
> Das der Markt so hart umkÃ¤mpft ist wie noch nie, ist unumstritten. Aber gerade dann sollte man durch einen exelenten Service die Kunden in den Laden locken und binden. Und wenn ich einen Kunden habe, der eben nicht ``nurÂ´Â´ ein 900 â¬ Rad fÃ¤hrt und der sich eben in der Materie ,bedingt durch das sportlich ambitionierte DurchfÃ¼hren des Bikens, recht gut auskennt, sollte man genug Fachkompetenz aufweisen, auch ihn bedienen zu kÃ¶nnen.



eine beratung als dienstleistung darf dann wieviel kosten?
da die teile ja in zukunft ja woanders gekauft werden.
...nur mal so ca.

wir schrauben alle rÃ¤der. unabhÃ¤ngig deren herkunft
geht gar nicht anderes.
manche haben dann eben ein paar tage lÃ¤nger kein rad (etwas genugtung muss sein.)

mitgebrachte teile nur, wenn auch was anderes an reparaturen mit dranhÃ¤ngt. wenn jemand einen kettensatz zur inspektion mitbringt, find ich das ok.
mitgebrachte reifen aus dem baumarkt allerdings nicht.
wenn jemand kommt (den wir vorher noch nie gesehen haben) und mÃ¶chte nur seine campa 11fach kette montiert haben, an der noch der fette, rote angebotsaufkleber von stadler pappt und der campa nieter ja sooooo teuer ist, lehenen wir das ab.
wenn muddi mit dem super solar tacho von lidl ankommt( der vom sohnemann grosszÃ¼gig geschenkt wurde)wird der auch montiert. meist eben zwischendurch. gratis.

gerade komm ich von ner runde mtb mit stammkunden zurÃ¼ck. ihr sport, ist auch zufÃ¤llig meiner.
weil ich auch selber fahre, habe ich auch ein grundsÃ¤tzliches interesse an der technik und neuigkeiten.


in den meisten lÃ¤den hier in bremen lÃ¤uft das so. im rest von deutschland dÃ¼rfte das nicht viel anders sein.
einiges der hier und in anderen threads geposteten geschichten sind fÃ¼r mich fragwÃ¼rdig und wenig glaubhaft.
ausreisser gibt es unter den hÃ¤ndlern sicher.
...aber der rest der republik kann doch nicht nur scheixxe sein.

Ã¤Ã¤hhh, wie war noch die ursprungsfrage?


----------



## Deleted 163458 (20. September 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> eine beratung als dienstleistung darf dann wieviel kosten?
> da die teile ja in zukunft ja woanders gekauft werden.
> ...nur mal so ca.


Offenbar hast Du meine Aussage nicht verstanden! Die Dienstleistung soll und wird die Montage und Reparatur (auch von Fremdobjekten) sein.
Dass sich einige Kunden mit vorgetäuschtem Kaufinteresse in den Laden schleichen, um eine Beratung zu bekommen und dann doch im Netz zu kaufen, wird sich nicht verhindern lassen. Das Problem haben aber alle Einzelhändler, egal welches Produkt sie vertreiben.




kiko schrieb:


> manche haben dann eben ein paar tage länger kein rad (etwas genugtung muss sein.)


Wie man sieht hast DU die Zeichen der Zeit noch nicht erkannt. Genau dieser schlechte Service ist es, der den Unterchied ausmacht. Statt sich zu freuen, dass der Kunde zumindest die Rep. bei Dir und nicht beim Mitbewerber machen lässt, kommst Du ihm auf so´ne Schei§tour. Das er sein Rad oder Teil woanders gekauft hat kannst Du ohnehin nicht mehr ändern. Denk mal drüber nach.






kiko schrieb:


> mitgebrachte teile nur, wenn auch was anderes an reparaturen mit dranhängt. wenn jemand einen kettensatz zur inspektion mitbringt, find ich das ok.
> mitgebrachte reifen aus dem baumarkt allerdings nicht.
> wenn jemand kommt (den wir vorher noch nie gesehen haben) und möchte nur seine campa 11fach kette montiert haben, an der noch der fette, rote angebotsaufkleber von stadler pappt und der campa nieter ja sooooo teuer ist, lehenen wir das ab.
> wenn muddi mit dem super solar tacho von lidl ankommt( der vom sohnemann grosszügig geschenkt wurde)wird der auch montiert. meist eben zwischendurch. gratis.


Scheint ja recht willkührlich zu zugehen in Eurem Laden. Ein rechtes System lässt sich nicht erkennen. Der Alditacho ist ok, der Baumarktreifen nicht?
Was die Kettenmontage der Campa angeht: Hast mal überlegt, dass der Kunde möglicherweise auch für andere Dinge wiederkommen wird, wenn er bei Dir für´nen Fünfer in die Kaffeekasse die Kette nieten lassen kann?




kiko schrieb:


> gerade komm ich von ner runde mtb mit stammkunden zurück. ihr sport, ist auch zufällig meiner.
> weil ich auch selber fahre, habe ich auch ein grundsätzliches interesse an der technik und neuigkeiten.


 DIeses Interesse sollte von berufswegen vorhanden sein und nicht weil es zufällig Dein Hobby ist!




kiko schrieb:


> in den meisten läden hier in bremen läuft das so. im rest von deutschland dürfte das nicht viel anders sein.
> einiges der hier und in anderen threads geposteten geschichten sind für mich fragwürdig und wenig glaubhaft.
> ausreisser gibt es unter den händlern sicher.
> ...aber der rest der republik kann doch nicht nur scheixxe sein.



Du scheinst sehr eingenommen von Eurem Laden und dessen Qualität zu sein. Mal ehrlich. Nachdem was ich hier lese, ist es genau der Laden, den ich meiden würde!!!


----------



## kiko (20. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Du scheinst sehr eingenommen von Eurem Laden und dessen Qualität zu sein. Mal ehrlich. Nachdem was ich hier lese, ist es genau der Laden, den ich meiden würde!!!



ja, ich merke schon. wir kommen nicht zusammen.
über anhaltspunkte denk ich aber mal nach.

zur willkürlichkeit: ein alditacho is flott montiertund ein geschenk vom sohnemann würde ich vorm kunden nie schlechtreden. baumarktreifen (gekauft um geld zu sparen) sind immer recht aufwendig in der montage bis sie mal rundlaufen. das ist dem kunden aber vermittelbar. zeit und somit kostenfrage.
waren aber auch nur beispiele und sind umstetzbar auf andere gegebenheiten.

versenderräder liegen im durchschnitt bei einer reparaturdauer von 3 tagen. keine scheixxtour, sondern sicherheitspolster. 
garantietieabwicklungen mit rose zb laufen prima.
die schicken uns einfach neuteile, wir schrauben sie ran und schicken dann ne rechnung mit den altteilen..
perkekter deal mit gegenseitigen vertrauen.
eigene räder werden bevporzugt behandelt und sind meist innerhalb 24stunden und mit ammeldung am gleichen tag fertig. sie bekommen ein leihrad und bleiben mobil. das ist ein mit-verkaufsargument. 
diese vorgehensweise massen wir uns einfach an.
zur kette: stadler ist von uns 2km entfernt. sich dort eine kette zu kaufen um sie dann 10min später bei uns, am besten sofort, montieren zu lassen, find ich derzeit irgendwie noch komisch.
meine einstellung mag da veraltet sein. ich könnte sowas nicht. 




das interesse an neuigkeiten dürfte bei jedem händlervorhanden sein. 
nutzbare quellen sind nur einfach nicht vorhanden.
ich tue das in meiner freizeit. den zeitaufwand würde ich einer familie aber nicht zumuten.
zur alfine 11 gibts auch sehr wenig infos. was bleibt uns übrig, als einfach mal ein rad in vororder zu nehmen. wenn es da ist, können wir uns ein bild machen. mehr is nich zu machen.

im grossen und ganzen find ich unser vorgehen ok. 
kleinigkeiten gibts immer.
wir arbeiten daran und deswegen äussere ich mich ja hier zu dem thema.
wenn es hier vorschläge gibt, die umsetzbar und nachvollziehbar sind, nehm ich die gerne auf und trage sie weiter.
als rhethorisch minderbemittelter ist es für mich schwer, die abläufe im laden klar darzustellen und manches wird auch falsch verstanden.
die leute sind zufrieden. ich hätte ein starkes persönliches problem, wenn das nicht so wäre.
eingenommen? ja, bin ich wohl. ich geb mir mühe bei meiner tätigkeit und wenn da wenig zurückkommen würde, müsste ich die branche wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (20. September 2010)

Ich muss kiko hier mal unterstützen / zustimmen.
Da ich sowohl Kunde bin, als auch nebenbei in einem Fahrradladen arbeite, kenne ich beide Seiten.



Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> DIeses Interesse sollte von berufswegen vorhanden sein und nicht weil es zufällig Dein Hobby ist!



Da hast du sicher recht. Du solltest aber nicht vergessen, dass es unmöglich ist, alles zu wissen oder auch nur gut informiert zu sein. Zum einen hat jeder Fahhradladen verschiedene Räder, von MTBs über Rennräder, Cityräder, E-Bikes usw. Und über alle Arten soll ein Händler perfekt informiert sein? 
Selbst der MTB-Bereich ist mittlerweile unüberschaubar. Ein CC-Biker wird auch keine Ahnung haben, worin sich z.B. Domain, Boxxer und ne Fox 40 unterscheiden, genauso wenig wie ein Downhiller dir sagen kann, wie groß der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen XX und XTR ist oder welcher Reifen momentan der leichteste ist.
Und wenn dann ein Kunde in den Laden kommt, hat er sich vorher zu genau dem Thema schlau gemacht, das ihn interessiert. Da hast du zumindest in einigen Fällen selbst als gut informierter Händler verloren.

Und ich finde es völlig OK, wenn kiko Kunden oder gar Stammkunden bei Reparaturen bevorzugt. Oder wie würdest du es finden, wenn du dein dort gekauftes Rad abgeben willst und zu hören bekommst "Das dauert jetzt aber ne Woche, weil gestern gerade zehn Leute ihre Versenderbikes abgegeben haben."? (Ist etwas übertrieben, aber du weißt, worauf ich hinaus will).
Wenn Reparaturen von Versenderbikes allerdings absichtlich verzögert werden, wäre das natürlich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (20. September 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> eigene räder werden bevporzugt behandelt


Das ist nachvollziehbar und mea auch völlig ok. So wie Du es geschrieben hast, werden Fremdbikes aber extra in die Warteschleife geschickt. Geht mal gar nicht.



kiko schrieb:


> und sind meist innerhalb 24stunden und mit ammeldung am gleichen tag fertig. sie bekommen ein leihrad und bleiben mobil. das ist ein mit-verkaufsargument.


 Stimmt!





kiko schrieb:


> zur kette: stadler ist von uns 2km entfernt. sich dort eine kette zu kaufen um sie dann 10min später bei uns, am besten sofort, montieren zu lassen, find ich derzeit irgendwie noch komisch.
> meine einstellung mag da veraltet sein. ich könnte sowas nicht.



Das ist heute aber leider die Regel. Montier ihm doch die verdammte Kette. Kostet Dich ja nichtmal 5 Minuten deiner Zeit. Der Kunde verlässt den Laden mit Zufriedenheit anstatt einer grimmigen Mine. Klar wird er auch weiterhin bei Stadler kaufen, wird aber wegen anfallender Reparaturen sich an das positive Gefühl, dass er in deinem Laden hatte erinnern und nicht lange überlegen, welchen Händler er ansteuern soll. Da muss man halt ein wenig längerfristig denken.

Ich persönlich lasse generell auch nur Teile dort montieren wo ich sie gekauft hab. Bzw. kaufe im Netz nur, was ich selber hinbekomme. Weils einfach fair ist! Das ist sicherlich aber eine Einstellungssache des jeweiligen Kunden, die Du eben nicht bei jedem erwarten darfst.






kiko schrieb:


> das interesse an neuigkeiten dürfte bei jedem händlervorhanden sein.


Vorher schriebst Du aber, dass dieses Interesse besteht, weil es dein Hobby ist. Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?





kiko schrieb:


> wenn es hier vorschläge gibt, die umsetzbar und nachvollziehbar sind, nehm ich die gerne auf und trage sie weiter.


Wie gesagt. mea sind die Zeiten des Verkaufens für die kleinen Händler vorbei. Viele werden über kurz oder lang leider schließen müssen. Um sich von der grauen Masse abheben zu können, sollte man verstärkt im Bereich Reparatur tätig sein. Da ist eine sehr gute Werkstattleistung sehr wichtig. Ebenso aber auch das Verständniss für den Kunden, das er eben versucht so günstig wie möglich an die Teile zu kommen. Dü fährst ja womöglich mit deinem Wagen für eine Inspektion auch in eine freie Werkstatt und nimmst im Garantiefall den Service des Vertragshändlers in Anspruch. 




kiko schrieb:


> die leute sind zufrieden. ich hätte ein starkes persönliches problem, wenn das nicht so wäre.
> eingenommen? ja, bin ich wohl. ich geb mir mühe bei meiner tätigkeit und wenn da wenig zurückkommen würde, müsste ich die branche wechseln.


 All right. Die Einstellung geht doch voll in Ordnung.
Nur bring etwas Verständniss auf, dass das Ersatzteil, das der Kunde im Netz für weniger als ein Drittel bekommen kann einen gewissen Reiz ausübt. 





John Rico schrieb:


> Da ich sowohl Kunde bin, als auch nebenbei in einem Fahrradladen arbeite, kenne ich beide Seiten.


Geht mir auch so. Hab auch einige Zeit ausgeholfen. Kann beide Seiten verstehen und will auch keinesfalls den schwarzen Peter dem Händler allein zuschieben.




John Rico schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher recht. Du solltest aber nicht vergessen, dass es unmöglich ist, alles zu wissen oder auch nur gut informiert zu sein.


 Mit meinem Händler kann ich recht gut fachsimpeln und staune dennoch ein ums andere mal darüber, dass er bisher noch in keinem Bereich passen musste. Aber davon ab, ist es auch keine Schande, bei einer speziellen Frage sich nochmal informieren zu müssen. Hier bei mir in der Regin verhält es sich allerdings tatsächlich so, (kannst Du glauben oder bleiben lassen) dass sie Dir eine Bremszughülle für den Schaltzug mitgeben wollen und behaupten: Ist alles das gleiche. hierzu folgender Link
Auch sollte jeder Händler wissen, dass er einem Kunden für ein XT Schaltwerk nicht ein Tourney andrehen sollte.



John Rico schrieb:


> Selbst der MTB-Bereich ist mittlerweile unüberschaubar. Ein CC-Biker wird auch keine Ahnung haben, worin sich z.B. Domain, Boxxer und ne Fox 40 unterscheiden, genauso wenig wie ein Downhiller dir sagen kann, wie groß der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen XX und XTR ist oder welcher Reifen momentan der leichteste ist.


Nicht auch, sondern gerade der MTB Bereich ist mea der Sektor in dem am meisten Neuerrungen auf den Markt geworfen werden. Ich gebe zu, das ist echt nicht leicht, da Schritt zu halten.
Die unterschiedlichen Gabeln sollte ein Händler allerdings kennen. Ansonsten fällt eine (Kauf)Beratung wohl aus. Sorry, das erwarte ich von einem kompetenten Händler.
Die Gewichte braucht der Händler nun wirklich nicht zu kennen. Das ist unsinnig. Da darf er gerne mal unter den Tresen nach dem Katalog greifen. Das ist ja keine Schande. Den Unterschied z.B. zwischen einem Furios Fred, Nobby Nic, Fat Albert oder einem Jimmy sollte er allerdings kennen und den Kunden je nach Einsatzgebiet und Budget beraten (können).



John Rico schrieb:


> Und ich finde es völlig OK, wenn kiko Kunden oder gar Stammkunden bei Reparaturen bevorzugt. Oder wie würdest du es finden, wenn du dein dort gekauftes Rad abgeben willst und zu hören bekommst "Das dauert jetzt aber ne Woche, weil gestern gerade zehn Leute ihre Versenderbikes abgegeben haben."? (Ist etwas übertrieben, aber du weißt, worauf ich hinaus will).
> Wenn Reparaturen von Versenderbikes allerdings absichtlich verzögert werden, wäre das natürlich nicht in Ordnung.


Schon klar, was Du meinst. Sehe ich ja auch so. Er schrieb jedoch, dass Besitzer eines Versenderbikes quasi bestraft werden. Das geht gar nicht. Ist eine völlig altmodische Einstellung und sorgt womöglich für Unzufriedenheit bei potenziellen Kunden.


----------



## kiko (20. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Das ist nachvollziehbar und mea auch vÃ¶llig ok. So wie Du es geschrieben hast, werden Fremdbikes aber extra in die Warteschleife geschickt. Geht mal gar nicht..
> jemand mit absicht warten lassen, wÃ¤re ein ausserordentlich schlechtes benehmen. meine genugtung besteht lediglich in der leicht verlÃ¤ngerten watezeit. das polster nehmen wir uns, falls wir spezielle teile brauchen
> 
> Stimmt!
> ...



jemand mit absicht warten lassen, wÃ¤re ein ausserordentlich schlechtes benehmen. meine genugtung besteht lediglich in der leicht verlÃ¤ngerten watezeit. das polster nehmen wir uns, falls wir spezielle teile brauchen.
kann auch mal ne woche dauern. das liegt dann nicht an uns.


zur kette: das verhalten is immer noch Ã¤rgerlich und wir wohl zu stur.
brainstorming mit cheffe is angesagt.

zur selbst information: falsch rÃ¼bergekommen (schrieb ja das manches falsch verstanden wird).
ich habe  das hobby und auch nach feierabend noch zeit, mich damit zu beschÃ¤ftigen. grosser vorteil fÃ¼r mich. aktuelles erfahre ich recht schnell.
nicht nur, weil es mein hobby ist.  andere haben familie, kinder, haus....
da kann die zeit schonmal knapp werden.
internetrecherche ist zeitaufwendig. gerade in foren. viel gesabbel und wenig wichtiges. gelesen werden muss aber alles. erst dann kann man filtern. in der geschÃ¤ftszeit nicht zu machen.



der wegfall im verkauf muss aber irgendwie aufgefangen werden.
das ist nicht einfach "Ã¼ber".
der umsatz fehlt dann ganz einfach.
dazu fÃ¤llt mir spontan keine sinvolle lÃ¶sung ein.


auto hab ich nich. bin radfahrer aus passion. als sport schon Ã¼ber 35jahre.(weiss aber, was du andeuten mÃ¶chtest)

grundsÃ¤tzliche eigenschaften von unseren reifen kenne ich.
ne halbe stunde Ã¼ber den grip von verschiedenen dh reifen zu lamentieren is allerdings nicht mein fall. im zweifelsfall sag ich dann "musste selbst probieren". auch beim "besten luftdruck" passe ich.
ich fahr lieber mit mehr luft, andere nehmen auch einen durchschag in kauf. muss jeder selbst rausfinden.
gleiches gilt fÃ¼r steifigkeit. ich wiege 68kg und kann beim besten willen nicht beurteilen, wie steif ein leichtbaurenner ist, auf dem ein 90kg kerl sitzt. bei machen muss ich aber sagen "du, das is nix fÃ¼r dich".
egal, wieviel geld er auf den tisch legt.


zu netzeinkÃ¤uen? kein problem. machen wir selber.
http://cgi.ebay.de/10-STUCK-SACHS-P...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2b0bfd16

heute getÃ¤tigt. bei keinem grosshÃ¤ndler mehr lieferbar.
irgendwie muss man die alten grÃ¼tzkisten ja am laufen halten.
heut bei einem fully nen neuen betty aufgezogen. 51â¬. das war mir schon fast peinlich.

ein canyon hatte ich selbst schonmal. 4tage vor meinem aufruch zum nordkap ist mir mein rahmen zerbrÃ¶selt. radsport arnold (hiess einst so) war der eizige, der lieferfÃ¤hig war. zu einer zeit ohne internet und onlineÃ¼berweisung. ein anruf mit vortrag zu meinem dilemma und dem versprechen sofort den betrag zu Ã¼berweisen. 3 tage spÃ¤ter war das teil da und ich hab meine fÃ¤hre nach oslo bekommen.
ich war schwer angetan(noch heute).  nur auf mein ehrenwort, schickte er das teil los.
so ein verhalten versuche ich aufrecht zu erhalten. vertrauen ist nur leider eine eigenschaft, die im geschÃ¤ftlichen immer mehr verschwindet.
das bild ist im album.

zum service: vor ein paar tagen gab es eine rekla an einem feld rennrad. riss am oberrohr.
die abwicklung dauert etwas lÃ¤nger, da erst ein gleiches modell vom hersteller aufgetrieben werden muss. am ende der saison nicht einfach.
er fÃ¤hrt solange ein principia rex aus unserem bestand. 
so aht keiner ein schlechtes gewissen.

da mir das einzelzitieren nich gegeben ist, bitte ich um selbsteinordnung.


wenn sich der threadersteller nun noch irgend etwas sinnvolles aus der ganzen posterei abzwacken kan,
hat sich der thread evtl doch noch gelohnt.
das wars soweit von mir.
bis denne,
s.


----------



## John Rico (21. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Mit meinem Händler kann ich recht gut fachsimpeln und staune dennoch ein ums andere mal darüber, dass er bisher noch in keinem Bereich passen musste. Aber davon ab, ist es auch keine Schande, bei einer speziellen Frage sich nochmal informieren zu müssen. Hier bei mir in der Regin verhält es sich allerdings tatsächlich so, (kannst Du glauben oder bleiben lassen) dass sie Dir eine Bremszughülle für den Schaltzug mitgeben wollen und behaupten: Ist alles das gleiche. hierzu folgender Link
> Auch sollte jeder Händler wissen, dass er einem Kunden für ein XT Schaltwerk nicht ein Tourney andrehen sollte.
> 
> 
> ...



Die von dir genannten Beispiele dürfen natürlich nicht passieren. Trotzdem behaupte ich weiterhin, dass ein komplettes Fachwissen kaum möglich ist. Zum einen arbeiten auch genügend Leute in Bike-Läden, die sich privat überhaupt nicht für die Materie interessieren. Wo sollen diese Leute dieses Wissen her bekommen, ohne Bikebravo, Forum o.ä? Und du macht glaube ich den Fehler, von dir auf andere zu schließen. Dir sind z.B. Gewichte egal, aber frag mal einen Leichtbauer, ob Gewichte unsinnig sind! (Auch mir ist z.B. relativ egal, wie eine Reba oder eine Fox 32 von innen aussehen und glaube, dass sich beide von der Funktion nicht viel geben.)
Und der nächste Kunde will dann die genauen technischen Unterschiede zwischen Nexus 7- und 8-Gang und der i-Motion von SRAM wissen. Du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will?

Ansonsten scheinen wir drei ja sehr ähnlichen Einstellungen zu dem Thema zu haben.


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (21. September 2010)

Ein Bike Shop in Pobüttel wäre für mich als Segeberger sehr interessant, zumal mein Favorite Shop von Christoph nur noch online verkauft und auch keine Schrauberglanzleistungen mehr anbietet (der 2001 eingespeichte Laufradsatz hat immer noch keinen Schlag)
Dafür war ich gern bereit mal einen Umweg gefahren. 
Wichtig ist das Sortiment und die Möglichkeit auch mal Außergewöhnliches zu finden. Man konnte im Riesensortiment beim o.g. auch mal eine original Judy von 94 finden und in seinen Katakomben so manchen Schatz "heben". Dadurch habe ich mich zu manchen Spontankauf hinreißen lassen und musste mich nicht mit "das können wir bestellen" abspeisen lassen.
Als Käufer habe ich keine Lust das Standard XLC Sortiment vorzufinden 
Ich glaube, dass eine gute Kenntnis der Zielgruppe genau so wichtig ist wie der Standort, bzw eine guter Standort kein Garant für Erfolg ist.
Erfolgreich ist:
- ein guter und nachvollziehbarer USP
- Produkte, die der Kunde in Händen halten kann (Spontankauf!!!)
- Auswahl
- gute Schrauber
- Aktivitäten
- Espresso (das meine ich ernst)
- Fachsimpelei
etc
Ich freue mich auf deinen "Laden"


----------



## kingfrett (14. Februar 2011)

Vierkantmutter schrieb:


> nun wäre die Zeit für mich gekommen. Businessplan ist angefangen, Standort ist eingegrenzt und Geld und Motivation ist vorhanden.
> Gruß Alexandro



Was ist denn nun aus Deinem Projekt geworden? Hast Du schon eröffnet und wenn ja wo?


----------



## Vierkantmutter (15. Februar 2011)

Ich muss euch leider vorerst vertrösten!!!

Es gibt bei mir viele Argumente die für einen Fahrradladen sprechen. Und weil man dann mit voller Eifer dabei ist, sieht man die Nachteile eines solchen Projektes nur kaum.

ich kenne in meinem Umfeld fast keine die sich ein Fahrrad für über 1500 Euro kaufen würden. Das sehe ich persönlich schon sehr kritisch.
Günstige Fahrräder für 800 Euro kann ich einfach nicht ,meinen Kunden Empfehlen. (z.B. Fahrräder ohne Scheibenbremse würde es bei mir sowieso nicht geben)

Ich bin nebenbei immer dabei Fahrräder für einzelne Leute aufzubauen oder zu besorgen. Repariere natürlich auch, und verbessere meine Tagfahrlicht Beleuchtung.

Ich bin ja noch jung. Den Gedanke der Selbständigkeit geht mir sowieso nicht aus dem Kopf. Es ist also nur noch die Frage der Zeit!

Ich danke für eure Kommentare und Anregungen die ich natürlich beherzigen werde!

Infos und Neuigkeiten würdet ihr dann auf meiner Seite www.Tremalzo.de finden!!!


----------



## gazza-loddi (17. Februar 2011)

was ich ja mal lustig finde, ist das sich der eigendliche thread-schreiber aus der ganzen scheiss sinnlose diskussion -um irgendwelche hh-std-teile(WER sich WAS leisten können müsste,wo+ob da minderbemittelte wohnen oder WER von denen die dickenen eier hat, blabla) zwischen einem notorischem nörgler (den ich wahrscheinlich aussm laden werfen würd)und einem jemandem der auch noch drauf eingeht und gegenargumentiert-raushält und die leute labern lässt,weils überhaupt nicht das thema ist oder war..aber bald wieder wird..und sich trotzdem leider noch nicht selbstständig gemacht hat-obwohl ich mich schon auf nen neuen laden gefreut habe,um den "grossen bekannten"(stresemannstr etc)mal stress zu machen(die sind mir alle mal zu arrogant und hochnäsig wenn man nur mal nachm 105er schaltwerk fragt und nich nach nem xtr ..wenn ich nunmal meinen grund dafür habedannach zu fragen..)
aber leider müssen wir da noch drauf warten....
ich wünsche der vierkantmutter aber alles gute und nur mut zum schritt...und keine nörgler im laden

ps.
nörgler können meine rechtschreib-und grammatikfehler gern behalten


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. Februar 2011)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> [...] obwohl ich mich schon auf nen neuen laden gefreut habe,um den "grossen bekannten"(stresemannstr etc)mal stress zu machen(die sind mir alle mal zu arrogant und hochnäsig wenn man nur mal nachm 105er schaltwerk fragt und nich nach nem xtr ..wenn ich nunmal meinen grund dafür habe dannach zu fragen..)...



Dazu kann ich ja mal meinen Senf geben, auch wenn ich womöglich nicht der Maßstab bin :
Ich brauchte gestern unbedingt ein neues Innenlager, da eine Lagerschale an meinem Rad hinüber war und das unbedingt ausgetauscht werden musste, damit ich die Woche hier noch fahren kann. 

Da ich mich hier ja nicht auskenne und meine Ersatzteile zwar vorhanden, aber ganz weit weg sind (zu Hause eben), bin ich zu *boc* gekurbelt, um Deore Innenlagerteile (günstig) zu erstehen. Dort hätte ich ein LX/XT-Innenlager haben können. So viel Geld wollt ich aber nicht ausgeben. Und  bestellen machte keinen Sinn. Auf alle Fälle war der Mitarbeiter total freundlich und hilfsbereit!!! In dieser Hinsicht kann ich wirklich nur Lob aussprechen.
Er hat mich dann an den Mitbewerber verwiesen. *Mega Bikes*. Dort war man auch sehr nett zu mir. Lager war aber nicht vorrätig und hätte bestellt werden müssen. Weil mir das aber nicht so richtig was brachte, wurde ich auf die Konkurrenz hingewiesen (boc). Da ich aber dort schon war, war der nächste Tipp: *von Hacht* hat dergleichen ganz sicher im Angebot. Mir wurde sogar der Weg beschrieben. Ich habe dann noch auf gut Glück bei zwei kleineren Läden in der Stresemannstraße gefragt, hatten se aber auch nicht da. 

Denn also zu v.H., zum fünften Mal mein "ich brauch einen Innenlager für Hollowtech II" losgelassen - und tataaaaa, hatte ich sogar die Auswahl zwischen Deore und LX. Hab sofort gesagt, dass ich das einfachere nehme und das wurde offensichtlich auch anstandslos akzeptiert. 

Also an sich hätte ichs gern woanders gekauft, aber nun ja.


----------

